# Surly Hurdy Gurdy vs DT RWS Skewer (and does hurdy gurdy really exist)



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

I'd like to use my Fulcrum CX7 wheels on a Single Speed Cross bike with semi horizontal drop outs (like a cross check). I'm having a hard time securing the rear wheel (Std quick release) well enough for bunny hops and rougher stuff. A few questions for those with more knowlage and experience than me...

1. Is the Surly Hurdy Gurdy chain tensioner really in production? It's in the Surly Catalog and on their site, but no one seems to carry them.

2. Will a DT Swiss RWS Skewer do the trick instead - it looks like a standard QR skewer, but apparently is a ratcheting nut.

Thanks - worst case, I can just crank down the standard QR, but would prefer a stronger and simpler solution.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

I use a Shimano XT skewer on my cross check. The thing never moves.

Internal cams always and forever


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't help secure the wheel better (the skewer, that is) but you'll probably need a third hand to hold the nut from spinning as you tighten the lever.

I don't believe the Hurdy Gurdy is available yet. Give a shout to the guys at Surly, they're pretty damn helpful, and I'm sure they'll have more info about it.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't jump too soon...








Paulcomp.com


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Shimano XT skewer. Or even a lower level Shimano skewer. The external cam skewers on my Sun Ringles wouldn't even hold my wheel in vertical dropouts.


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

Thank you all! I'm glad I asked. Tried a XT skewer on about 10 miles of single track today and no problems (no problems related to wheel position, anyway). My snazzy boutique skewers with external cams may have been the culprit.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I really love my DT RWS. What hub do you have? If you are running a loose-ball hub I would recommend swapping the axle to a solid nutted axle and not having to worry about it! If it is a Shimano hub it is fairly straightforward.


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

davesauvageau said:


> I really love my DT RWS. What hub do you have? If you are running a loose-ball hub I would recommend swapping the axle to a solid nutted axle and not having to worry about it! If it is a Shimano hub it is fairly straightforward.


Hubs are the Fulcrum Racing CX 7 - unfortunately, the axle can't be changed.


----------

